# How do I change NAV speedsensitive volume control?



## Chazaroo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi all,
I checked the E46 M3 FAQ on this site and found a procedure by Loki, but it doesn't work. I have an '04 M3 with NAV - which I LOVE - and the speed-sensitive volume control is the only thing I don't like about the car. I tried closing the door, putting the key to setting one ("accessory"), holding the "SEL" button for 12 second, but nothing happens. How do I break into the NAV programming so I can change the volume control? 

Thanks


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Something like that is not described in the manual for the navigation system or radio? :dunno: It's easy to adjust for non-nav cars. I'm curious about this because I'm in the process of retrofitting my 2003 330i with the factory nav.


----------



## Chazaroo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Surprisingly, it's not in the NAV manual.*

I read the NAV manual from cover to cover to find this, and no mention of it. In the FAQ for this car, I found that there is a procedure to get into the basic NAV operational settings that is really only for the factory to use, and that's where the control for speed-volume can be adjusted. I just want to find out how to get in to that.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Chazaroo said:


> I read the NAV manual from cover to cover to find this, and no mention of it. In the FAQ for this car, I found that there is a procedure to get into the basic NAV operational settings that is really only for the factory to use, and that's where the control for speed-volume can be adjusted. I just want to find out how to get in to that.


Check Terry Kennedy's home page - http://www.tmk.com/bmw/ for instructions how to get into NAV diagnostic screen. I didn't see anything about speed-sensitive volume though.

I've been looking for a way to adjust this for some time without success. Be sure to post it here if you find out.


----------



## Ashram (Apr 1, 2004)

Get in the car, close the door, and turn the ignition to position 1 (accessory. As soon as the monitor comes on, press and hold the RDS button for aprox 12 sec. Using the arrow keys, near the Tone and Select buttons, scroll to heading "GAL" (German acronym for speed depandant volume) The default setting will be displayed. To change, use the number keys 1-6, 1 being less increase, 6 being maximum.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Ashram said:


> Get in the car, close the door, and turn the ignition to position 1 (accessory. As soon as the monitor comes on, press and hold the RDS button for aprox 12 sec. Using the arrow keys, near the Tone and Select buttons, scroll to heading "GAL" (German acronym for speed depandant volume) The default setting will be displayed. To change, use the number keys 1-6, 1 being less increase, 6 being maximum.


thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Well the newer NAVs don't have a RDS button. The Info button takes care of the RDS function, but pushing it doesn't work to get the HU into service mode. I found this post by 'Digi' on a M5 board, but I couldn't get it to work.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-39515


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> Well the newer NAVs don't have a RDS button. The Info button takes care of the RDS function, but pushing it doesn't work to get the HU into service mode. I found this post by 'Digi' on a M5 board, but I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-39515


Hey, this works for me. I followed the instructions on the link and was finally able to adjust the speed-sensitive volume on my '04 325 w Nav. Here is a short recap of the steps:

1. Turn ignition key to pos 2 without actually starting the engine.
2. Press the knob right of the screen to get past the "Accept" legal screen
3. Press and hold the "Sel" rectangular button (right of the screen) for approx 15 sec. The screen goes into service mode.
4. Use the < and > buttons (right of the screen) to scroll between functions.
5. Get to the GAL function - this is the speed-sensitive volume. Has values 1-6. You can adjust the value by pressing the buttons 1-6 (left of the screen) for preset stations.
6. If you go to the TP-Volume function you can adjust the Navigation voice volume. The settings are -9 to +9. Decrease by preset station 1 button (left of the screen), increase by preset station 2 button (left of the screen).
7. There is a function called DSP - it is set to 0 on my car (I have H/K btw). Don't know what this function does or how to adjust it.
8. When finished - turn ignition off.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

After you clear the accept screen, what screen is your nav on? I ask because I'm using a European version of the MKIV which doesn't have that annoying Accept screen. I wan't to be on the same screen as you when I press the SEL button.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

I got it to work. I figured out that it won't work if you are on the main menu screen. You have to be on a screen other than one of the menu screens before holding down the SEL button. Also, you don't have to have the ignition in position 2. It will also work when the ignition is on position 1 (accessory).


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I still haven't managed to get this to work. I push Accept, and I'm on the map screen. I hold down SEL for more than 15 seconds but never see the maintenance screen. Are you pushing the TONE side of the TONE/SEL button? I seem to recall having that issue with holding down the MENU button to get into the settings mode. Left side works, right side doesn't.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

You have to be on the radio/frequency screen when holding in the SEL button.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Ah, that's the trick. Good, I'll try it again. Thanks!

[Edit]

Yup, that did the trick. Wahoo! :thumbup:


----------

